# Charge Bikes



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

I came across Charge Bikes @ Performance and havent heard of them before.
Anyone have any input?
Cro-mo frame and forks on their Plug line.
Last all steel bike I owned was my old Huffy, not sure if thats what I would want. My last roadie was alu-steel composite and the ride wasn't too bad.
Otherwise, their lineup looks pretty good.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

It's a brand that's come out since Millenials got into bikes as transportation. I see them as inexpensive bikes made with an eye to looking cool. No idea what the quality is like.

There are a ton of different kinds of steel. Huffies and the like are made out of "hi-ten" steel, which is a lot weaker. You'd have to do something really wrong to make a chromoly frame that wasn't lighter and smoother-riding than hi-ten.

Did you ride the bike? What kind of a bike is it? Weird drivetrain or handlebars? What were you planning to use it for?


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I moved last year there are 3 LBS. 2 have very little in the way of showroom. Other is a Trek dealer. I used to live in a (miserable) town that had a few LBS along with REI and Performance. I still go there on occasion to visit friends so buying from one of those shops is a option. None of the LBS sells road bikes. MTB or Hybrids only, just not a market for road altho I do see quite a few riders.

I used to ride a lot. MTB and road and quite a few centuries. Moving and life changed that and for 18+ish years I didn't ride (my health suffered for that). Back when I joined this forum I started to get back into riding, a bit (when I bought my 29er). The area was lousy for off-road and generally lousy for cycling in general. Quickly tired of being spat upon, bottles thrown at and other jackassery of drivers. but I moved to a much more cycle friendly area and this year I am riding more and my health/fitness is improving.

trying to decide what type of bike I really want, so i'm "window" shopping, looking at whats out there.

I would love to ride centuries again. Possible commuter, after work get on and ride. Some of the back roads where I ride, calling them paved or asphalt is a very loose term. More like gravel that at one time in the distant pass was held together with tar and oil and has been "patched" with lines and cracks all over that more resembles a politicians polygraph test while trying to answer a simple question.

Seen the Charge bike @ performance website but never clicked the link before. It looks interesting but not much info/reviews on it. Charge Plug 3 City Bike - 2014 - City Bikes

Other bikes that caught my eye are the Fuji Absolute Disk, Trek FX, Diamondback Insight and Century Disk.

What I am looking for is a bike that can handle 28+ wide tires, rack mounts (fender mounts a bonus but not required), high spoke count (I am heavy) and gearing more like a road bike.

Could take the cheap route and buy a second wheelset for my 29er and mount skinnies on it, but where is the new bike fun in that?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hybrids suck. Get a touring bike. I'd choose one with drop bars.

Lately, a lot of companies are coming back to a light touring type platform, but calling those bikes "cyclocross" or "gravel." Often, they have longer chainstays and a slacker geometry than that company's competitive 'cross bikes.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Haven't seen a touring bike that appeals to me or is in my budget. Until my gut shrinks some, drop bars hurt. Before the BB siezed up on my old road (been unable to remove it), my hands, back, shoulder, and neck were screaming after an hour ride. Down tube shifters were a bit of a pain too. This is the same bike and setup that I used to be able to ride for hours. Only change was me, age and excessive weight. 3.5 hrs on my 29er and it's my legs and lungs in flames. Ergon grips with bar ends FTW. Get that on a flat bar roadie and ride. Lose weight and then possibly get a drop bar bike, sell or give away the flat bar, or keep for commuter...

That's my line of thought anyhow.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The bike police won't take away your ride if you raise your handlebars to a position that fits the body you have today. Pretty much the same deal as setting up a mountain bike except that drop bars give you a few more choices.

I didn't even commute on flat bars, given a choice.


----------

